# Which teeth are permanent?



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

My GSD is just about six months. His ears have been up and down since day one. Right now, the passenger side is up, but the driver's side is down. I know that it's connected to teething, but I am not entirely certain which teeth are adult teeth and which are baby teeth. I also know that baby teeth are small and sharp----and usually found in my carpet or leg . They all look really white and really big. How do I determine the difference between baby and adult teeth?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

at 6 months old, the teething should be finishing up, so all are adult teeth.


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

YIKES! I hope those ears go up soon. What's a good site on how to tape those ears up? I have seen Leerburg. Is it good?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If they're sharp like razor blades, they're most likely the puppy teeth. If they're bigger and duller, they're the adult teeth.

Tyically the four canines (big, pointy ones) are the last to come in. Once the adult canines are in, a puppy is typically done teething.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

rcase said:


> YIKES! I hope those ears go up soon. What's a good site on how to tape those ears up? I have seen Leerburg. Is it good?


If it ever comes down to it and you need to tape, leerburg has a very informative section on ear taping.

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears

Typically, if the ears have gone up once, they'll usually come back up again, so I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> If it ever comes down to it and you need to tape, leerburg has a very informative section on ear taping.
> 
> Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears
> 
> Typically, if the ears have gone up once, they'll usually come back up again, so I wouldn't be too worried.


This is good information. One question that I have is whether or not the ears going up is related to neutering. My GSD was neutered last week, and his ears went flat. The right went back up this morning, and the left looks like it is on the rise. I am thinking that the operation must have taken some of his body's resources....Yes? No? Experiences?


----------



## Sir_Henry (Jun 26, 2010)

rcase said:


> This is good information. One question that I have is whether or not the ears going up is related to neutering. My GSD was neutered last week, and his ears went flat. The right went back up this morning, and the left looks like it is on the rise. I am thinking that the operation must have taken some of his body's resources....Yes? No? Experiences?


 
Uh-oh. Our Henry's ears were up like satellite dishes from about 3 months. He's 6 months now and is wrapping up his teething. We haven't neutered him yet but probably by the end of the month....I hope it doesn't affect his ears!


----------

